# CCW and printing



## Wisencracker (Mar 2, 2007)

First of all, I don't have a concealed weapon permit yet. I'm planning on getting one in a couple of months. I am a Florida resident if it matters and I had a question pertaining to "printing". Is printing illegal? I plan on carrying a glock 23 IWB. I am very concerned that this won't work because I've tried to test fit the 23 at various postions inside my pants on my right hand side without a holster (just sticking the gun inside my waistband). Everything seems concealed well enough, but as soon as I bend over or squat down, the grip protrudes out the back under my shirt. I will be wearing an untucked t-shirt and jeans most of the time. I also have a pretty small build, 5' 11'' 155 pounds. What would be the best way to go about concealing in my situation? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

All people new to CCW worry that the gun is showing. But honestly, 99% of the population is so self-absorbed that if you squat down to get something they are not even notice you doing it, let alone the slight bulge in your shirt. Those that do notice will most likely think it's a cell phone or some other electronic device. People who do not shoot or carry do not even think that non-LEO's carry guns in public. Now if the gun becomes exposed, then that's a whole other matter and people will notice. If you're really concerned, consider adding a lightweight cover shirt to your wardrobe. The extra layer and pattern of the shirt really help break up outline of the gun.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Todd has some good advise there. :smt023 Most people wouldn't notice unless you took it out and showed it to them. It was different for me to carry and be thinking of it. I have spotted a few others who were (or probably were) carrying at the time, not through their gun hanging out, but by their attitude and dress (the shoot-me-first tactical vest for example), or the huge holster pouch they had on their belt. I can think of only one time where I saw a guy's weapon printing and it wasn't bad and only for a moment as he bent down in the grocery store.

The extra layers are a great help in reducing printing. The other big help for me at least was simply a good holster. I picked up a crossbreed supertuck and it holds the gun close and the handle low by my waistband. If it does print a bit and someone sees it they probably just dismiss it as a cell phone or something. I have never had a problem before. I also live in Colorado so I can probably get away with more here due to cold weather. In winter I like to carry OWB and often pick my larger XD over my Kahr that I use in the summer time.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't worry about it. I'm just about your size, and I carry a govt 1911 IWB. Nobody can tell. My wife can sometimes spot it, but she sees me put it on everyday. Most people don't even think to look. Would you?


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

Todd has a great post. Living in Texas I have to worry about the same thing. It is a little colder and easier to conceal right now. Dark colors and patterns work best. I am 6' 175 and conceal OWB. You need a good belt and holster. I carry my 229 SAS Gen 2 in a Galco concealable on a Comp Tac belt. I don't believe in looking goofy just to carry so I address my wardrobe to the way I normally dress. In other words I dress comfortably in the summer and don't over dress just to carry. You will figure it out once you start carrying. Hope you have your license soon.


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

Buy the best holster you can afford. IWB is harder in warmer climates & OWB with loose clothing increases printing. Depending on the gun you might want to try an ankle holster or a S.O.B. With shorts I carry a S&W 442 in a pocket holster.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

When I first started to conceal carry I never told my wife. I carry a Para 1911 LTC commander. The only time she ever "made me" was when she'd give me a hug. As the carrier you are painfully aware of it but like was said above 99% of the people around you won't see it. The few that do will be other carriers or maybe a sharp LEO or Dick. I like my cloths to fit a little tighter than is good for concealed carry so I've had to make a few adjustments to dress.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

One thing that can help minimize printing is to use a holster that has a forward rake (tilt). This carries the weapon with the barrel pointing slightly behind the shooter when holstered, and simultaneously tips the grip forward, so it doesn't stick straight out the back, pushing against the cover garment.

If you're used to using a holster that points the weapon straight down, a forward-rake holster will require an open mind and some practice, but for more effective concealment it is worth the time/effort, in my opinion.


----------

